# Texas Furry Fiesta 2017



## DeadBombArt (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey there, Everyfur!

Is anyone else planning on attending Texas Furry Fiesta in 2 weeks?
I'll be there, and you can catch me in the artist alley drawing some 'sonas!

Its actually my first furry convention, so I am excited and nervous!
I don't have a fursuit or anything, but I am working on a big, fluffy yearn tail right now.

Shout out if you are gonna be there too!
I'd love to make some new friends. ^^


----------



## brian577 (Mar 12, 2017)

I'll be there, it will only be my second con.  No fursuit for me either, just isn't going to be finished in time.  I'll definitely stop by and say hello if I see you.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 12, 2017)

I'll be there.  I'll have my fursuit, Cutter Cat the Sabertooth.  I'll either be at the airbrush booth across from registration or working in the Furry Drama Show.  I'll be the greymuzzle with the Sabertooth baseball cap.


----------



## Surzsha (Mar 13, 2017)

Well heyo, DeadBomb, glad to see TFF's gonna be your first furry convention! I can say for sure it's a very fun one to attend, in fact it was my first furry convention too. I attended it in 2010 if I remember correctly, but I wasn't able to attend it again until just last year and I was thrilled to see it not only alive and kicking but having grown so much as a convention. Can't wait to get back to it again this year!


----------



## DeadBombArt (Mar 13, 2017)

@brian577 & @Keefur -- I'm looking forward to seeing you both! <3

@Surzsha - Its great to hear that its alive and kicking.  
Im driving up from Houston and Im always hesitant to go to out-of-town events, so its exciting to hear that its a hopin' event.


----------



## thatOrion (Jun 19, 2017)

Missed it this year, but may try to go next year. Can't resist the wonderland theme.
TFF 2016 was my first, and so far only, convention, and it was pretty fun.


----------



## KittenCozy (Jun 19, 2017)

In what city is TFF being held this year?


----------



## thatOrion (Jun 20, 2017)

KittenCozy said:


> In what city is TFF being held this year?


TFF is always in or around Dallas, but this year's con was in March. The 2018 con will be in Dallas at the beginning of February.
Furryfiesta.org


----------



## Justin Anderson (Jan 19, 2018)

Nice piece! If your looking for a US based company, I just bought fiesta medals for our event from http://fiestamedal.net/ the medals came out beautiful, a lot of attention to details, and the staff was great to work with, very fast to respond. I'll try making one on my next project.


----------

